# Defrosting Round Steak Mince



## Douzer77 (Apr 19, 2008)

Following on from previous chastisements over my defrosting methods (in my defence i have never made any body ill ).  I have a pound of round steak to defrost for tonights dinner. (now 10.45 am in Ireland).  So what i now intend doing is leaving the mince in the plastic bag it was frozen in, putting this into a bowel of cold water and covering with a plate!  

Is this ok?  Will it defrost in 7/8 hours?  
should i remove the plastic bag?  would this not make the mince watery?


----------



## miniman (Apr 19, 2008)

I would not take it out of the plastic bag. I would also change the water several times so that a temperature differential is maintained. 

I normally put my on the microwave defrost setting for 350g of meat and then put it in the fridge. It is also cold here today, so, with no heating on, I may have put it into a cool part of the utility room.


----------



## Douzer77 (Apr 19, 2008)

Only ever tried defrosting the the microwave once, chicken breasts, and they started to cook so bunged them in the bin and went to the butcher! Haven't been brave enough to do it since. Reckon i have plenty of time as if i had left it out on the counter top it would have well defrosted in the couple of hours and have been assured here previosly that my chicken would have defrosted quicker (and safer) in the water i am presuming the same will hold true for the mince meat. And there's always the chinese for tonight dinner if it hasn't defrosted in time!  

Glad you agree with me on the keeping it in the plastic bag!

Blooming cold here in Ireland too this morning!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 19, 2008)

Bad advice, but I just set mine on the counter and keep checking it.  Breaking apart in bag when I can.  Then finish in fridge.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2008)

The bag in cold waer will do the trick fairly quickly.  You must ensure there is no airspace in the plastic bag as that will act as an insulator and slow down the thawing process a great deal.

Another way to go is to place the packet of meat into a heavy aluminum pot or pan and let the metal warm it up.  Turn the meat occasionally.


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2008)

Cold water is a great way to go. It will not take very long though. For a pound of meat it might take an hour max. Probably closer to a half hour. Like Andy said though, make sure there are no air pockets. 

You do not want to remove the meat from the bag first. The meat will get really gross if it is soaking directly in the water.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2008)

GB said:


> ...The meat will get really gross ...


 

GB, I love it when you start throwing around those technical cooking terms.


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh you must mean "meat"


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, ...meat.  That's what I meant.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

The key is to change the water occasionally.  I don't put a "lid" of any kind on top as it will keep the "cold" in.  Normally I just put a bowl in the sink, occasionally running new water in it, which displaces the water that is now too cold.  In an hour or less it's thawed.  THEN, I put in the refrigerator until ready to use.

Also, if you carefully place the round patties in the bag so they are 1 or 2 layers thick the defrosting is much quicker.


----------



## Douzer77 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well i have an update!

It went into the water at 10.45 am and was completely defrosted by 16.45.  Is now in all our tums in the guise of Spagettie bol.

There were definately airpockets in the bag so this may have added to the defrosting time.

Another quick question, I work 3 full days and if i was to leave something defrosting for the day in water would that be safe enough or do you have to change the water to keep the temp safe?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

If you have to defrost for 3 days just leave it in the refrigerator as is.  It also depends on what you are defrosting i.e., a whole turkey or a pound of hamburger.

Your meat for your spaghetti - did you change the water or just leave it in the same water?


----------



## Douzer77 (Apr 19, 2008)

i changed the water a couple of times today.  The largest thing i would be defrosting would be a chicken. Nothing ever as big as a turkey as would buy this fresh as wouldn't sarcrifice the space in my freezer for anything bigger than a chicken!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

A chicken should defrost in 3 days.  On the *3rd day* do the water method if not fully defrosted.  Don't do the water method on the 1st day.


----------



## Douzer77 (Apr 19, 2008)

There is no way in this world that i know what i'll be eating in 3 days time!!!! Other than a Tuesday which is bangers and mash day! - sausages with baked beans mixed into mashed potatoes.  My 6 year old MOST FAVOURITE meal in the whole wide world!

If i'm home all day is it safe enough to defost the chicken in water changing the water every hour?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

Douzer77 said:


> There is no way in this world that i know what i'll be eating in 3 days time!!!! Other than a Tuesday which is bangers and mash day! - sausages with baked beans mixed into mashed potatoes.  My 6 year old MOST FAVOURITE meal in the whole wide world!
> 
> If i'm home all day is it safe enough to defost the chicken in water changing the water every hour?



Got it!!!  Yes, that is quite safe!  What I normally do is fill one part of my sink with water and leave it there for a few hours, changing every hour or so until defrosted.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2008)

For frozen chicken, I put the chicken onto a large bowl or pot.  I place the bowl in the sink and fill it with cold water then set to faucet to a trickle and let that run into the back side of the bowl.  That way the water is constantl changing.


----------



## miniman (Apr 19, 2008)

I used to have one of those magic defrost trays, that used to defrost things fairly quickly.


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2008)

Douzer77 said:


> If i'm home all day is it safe enough to defost the chicken in water changing the water every hour?


It is safe as long as the water stays below 40 degrees.


----------



## DramaQueen (Apr 20, 2008)

Douzer77 said:


> There is no way in this world that i know what i'll be eating in 3 days time!!!! Other than a Tuesday which is bangers and mash day! - sausages with baked beans mixed into mashed potatoes. My 6 year old MOST FAVOURITE meal in the whole wide world!
> 
> ?


 
*Douzer:  I know what you'll be eating in 3 days time;  You'll be eating chicken.   Right?*


----------



## Douzer77 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL, no Dramaqueen, went to maket yesterday, bought fresh free range chicken and cooked it today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no freezing!


----------

